# Bad steering Rack-or P.S. pump?



## defdeath6 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 91 240 and recently my steering went soft, like having to turn an extra 30% all the time...My power steering pump has been making a whining noise like it might be going out soon.. But I was pretty sure that when the P.S. goes out the steering would get hard..also I have about a half of an inch of play on one of my steering arms ,that is causing the steering wheel to vibrate hard at higher speeds...im thinkin that it just needs a new bushing.........And if it does turn out to need a new rack and pinion, what would be your rating on how hard of a fix that would be.. I wasnt sure if I would have to move any cross members or anything...
Thanks...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

defdeath6 said:


> I have a 91 240 and recently my steering went soft, like having to turn an extra 30% all the time...My power steering pump has been making a whining noise like it might be going out soon.. But I was pretty sure that when the P.S. goes out the steering would get hard..also I have about a half of an inch of play on one of my steering arms ,that is causing the steering wheel to vibrate hard at higher speeds...im thinkin that it just needs a new bushing.........And if it does turn out to need a new rack and pinion, what would be your rating on how hard of a fix that would be.. I wasnt sure if I would have to move any cross members or anything...
> Thanks...


first check you your powersteering fluid then check your rack boots by poking it with a pic and steeing if you have fluid in there. as for play youll probably need a tie rod end or a ball joint


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jack up the car and determine where the excessive play is located. Most of the time it's a worn out tie-rod end.

Removal of the rack is not very difficult. No cross-member removal needed.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Make sure you use the right fluid...Some of the 240's use ATF for power steering fluid not Powersteering fluid...Make sure your model and your fluid before you add to the problem


----------

